# Berefufmounts



## 254s4e4f4e44 (27. September 2013)

Hi,
da ich momentan nur sammelberufe auf meinem main habe (gimpig, isch weiss) habe ich mich nun entschlossen Kräuterkunde weg zu machen und bergbau zu behalten. Las freigewprdenen 2, beruf habe ich mich für ingi entschieden. Da ich allerdings Mountsammler bin, habe ich mir nun überlegt bevor ich letztendlich ingi skille nochmal schneidern auf die stufe für die mounts zu skillen dann zu verlehren.

Meien Frage datzu ist, ob ich damit richtig liege, dass es 4 schneidermounts gibt; ab welchem skill man welche mounts herstellen kann und ob ich damit richitg liege, dass man sie nach dem verlernen von schneiderei zwar im mount jornal behält und sie auch für den erfolg zähöen, man sie aber nicht mehr benutzen kann.


Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. September 2013)

Mounts, benötigter Schneider-Skill steht dabei:

Fliegender Teppich

Großartiger fliegender Teppich

Muster: Fliegender Frostteppich


----------



## Rabaz (1. Oktober 2013)

Die mounts bleiben und zählen auch. Und übrigens bei ALLEN chars (auch wenn sie überhaupt nie einen Beruf hatten) weil sie ja acoountweit sind. Vor diesem Hintergrund würde ich mir überlegen die Schneiderei mit einem anderen char zu lernen so muss man den Beruf nicht weg schmeißen. Für das mount-Journal von deinem main macht es nachher keinen Unterschied ob er die selbst hergestellt hatte oder nicht.


----------

